# Mississauga/Toronto Meetup & Jam



## Fiddlefusion (Dec 31, 2005)

Time: Tuesday Feb 20th 7:00PM 
Place: Birchwood Academy 
1145 Clarkson Rd. N. 
Mississauga , ON L5T 2W2 

This jam is primarily for Guitar players to get to meet eachother and jam and network etc. However, it is not limited for guitar players. other intsruments are welcome too. You only need to want to meet some other players and get out there and jam and network etc. We are doing this now every month. Last month we had some great and not so great players there. But this month the attendance is proving to be of a very good quality. 

We already have a few guitar players coming, some drummers, some bass players, a stick player, and electric violin player, etc. So if you're interested in coming to this, drop me an e-mail at [email protected] and I can give you the details and how to get there etc. 

Dave


----------

